# Simple IC engine plans available for noob?



## Putt-Rite (Jun 12, 2013)

I'm looking to build a simple IC engine. I'd prefer that it run on gasoline. I want to build the whole thing in order to learn the basics, including building a magneto ignition and carburetor. An atmospheric intake valve would be neat because it's so old fashioned, plus I'd only have to make an exhaust cam. 

Does anybody know of a plan set for this kind of engine?

:fan:


----------



## Paulsv (Jun 12, 2013)

I don't know of any engine that meets all the requirements (magneto ignition is not real common) but a couple to look at:

The Webster Engine.  Plans are free on-line, it's a simple single cylinder 4-stroke that lots of guys have built as a first IC engine.  There are a number of build threads on this site, and you can benefit from all that experience.  A few guys have adapted magneto ignitions to it.  You could always build it with the ignition shown in the plans, get it running, and then convert it to a magneto ignition.

http://home.comcast.net/~webster_engines/

Jerry Howell's PowerHouse engine.  It's similar to the Webster in configuration.  Again, no magneto, but you could adapt.

http://www.model-engine-plans.com/engineplans/combustion/powerhouse.htm?30,22


----------



## gmac (Jun 12, 2013)

If you can work small, save money on materials and build one, or your own variation, of this;

http://www.homemodelenginemachinist.com/f14/tiny-i-c-engine-7397/

Cheers Garry


----------



## jwcnc1911 (Jun 12, 2013)

The "Tiny" is on my list for sure.  I'm just not that confident in the electrical part of it.  No idea where to get hobby sized ignition components.


----------



## oneKone (Jun 12, 2013)

jwcnc1911 said:


> The "Tiny" is on my list for sure.  I'm just not that confident in the electrical part of it.  No idea where to get hobby sized ignition components.




Hobbyking sell complete cdi units for $30 (not including postage and handling)

I'm doing some research on the tiny as I type! So construction should start Monday.


----------



## jwcnc1911 (Jun 12, 2013)

Thanks for the link!  I looked, they have 4 different units... which one would be best for Tiny?


----------



## Cogsy (Jun 13, 2013)

jwcnc1911 said:


> Thanks for the link!  I looked, they have 4 different units... which one would be best for Tiny?


 
I bought this one for my Upshur engine, although the hall sensor has failed before I managed to get the engine started . It does need modifying to fit small plugs though. I may have just got a bad sensor, as it has many positive reviews. 

I can recommend the Upshur farm engine series as good first IC engines. All built from bar stock and not too difficult (although I am yet to get mine running...)


----------



## /// (Jun 13, 2013)

Putt-Rite said:


> Does anybody know of a plan set for this kind of engine?
> 
> :fan:



Hi, Welcome to HMEM.

Paul has mentioned the Webster and Powerhouse engines, Garry has mentioned the Tiny while Cogsy recommended the Upshur.

Another engine worth consideration is the Kerzel.
Free plans and building notes are available to download here: http://www.floridaame.org/GalleryPages/g1h0106.htm
A very good build log by Brian Rupnow can be read here: http://www.homemodelenginemachinist.com/f31/brian-builds-kerzel-hit-miss-i-c-10091/

Edit: An interesting observation... three Perth guys in one short thread!


----------



## gus (Jun 13, 2013)

Putt-Rite said:


> I'm looking to build a simple IC engine. I'd prefer that it run on gasoline. I want to build the whole thing in order to learn the basics, including building a magneto ignition and carburetor. An atmospheric intake valve would be neat because it's so old fashioned, plus I'd only have to make an exhaust cam.
> 
> Does anybody know of a plan set for this kind of engine?
> 
> :fan:



Hi Putt-Rite,

I am now in the midst of building the Webster 4 stroke engine. Now towards the tail-end with lots of help from forum members.

Gus Teng from faraway Singapore. 
I am partial Kentuckian. Pent time in Kentucky.
Also partial Aussie.Took much holidays in Australia.


----------



## Putt-Rite (Jun 14, 2013)

Thanks to all who replied! I'm inthe midle of researching engines now, and y'all have given me a lot to look at!


----------



## ShedBoy (Jun 15, 2013)

With some basic dimension you can just wing it. Check out my thing I built, still amazed it runs. Doesn't even have a viton o-ring, normal o-ring but it will run without it. 

http://www.homemodelenginemachinist.com/f31/shedboys-first-engine-13755/

Most things were just designed on the fly. The carb looked good but don't work very well. Go with a vapor carb.

Brock


----------

